# Reputation Problems?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2007)

A few people have contacted me concerning problems giving reputation.

If this is happening to you, please reply.

I need to know what web browser you are using, including the version.  You can usually find this by going to the HELP then clicking on the ABOUT link.

If you are using AOL's built in browser, we highly recommend upgrading to Firefox.

I need to know the error message you are getting, specifically. "I got a permissions error" won't help me. I need it exact. (Google like that, y'know?  )

You can try the following in most cases:
- Clear your browsers cache.
- Restart browser

If that doesn't work, please post here so I can get some information and try and fix this.

Thanks!


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2007)

MSN ep. 9.50.0034.2000

Does this help? Thanks


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2007)

IE 6 SP2.  

Clearing the cache and restarting the browser sometimes does and sometimes does not work.  If it works, it only works temporarily.


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine seems to be working fine..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2007)

I sometimes see those I have given in the User CP and then thsoe I have recieved then followed again by those I have given. 

I also have no recent problems giving reputation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Everything appears to be working for me!


----------



## wade (Jan 27, 2007)

So Carol, it looks like it is just you and I. Want to go get some coffee while Bob is working on this?


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jan 27, 2007)

*Hi Bob.*  As you know, this is a constant situation for me, still.  The exact message I receive is:  _"You do not have permission to perform this action.  Please refresh the page and login before trying again"_,  which I have tried only to receive the same message.  Browser info:

AT&T/Yahoo Browser
Product Ver.  5.04.02.409
File Ver.  2006.10.18.01
IE Ver:  7.0.5730.11

Thanks again....

_*-GARRY*_


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> A few people have contacted me concerning problems giving reputation.
> 
> If this is happening to you, please reply.


only problem I've had has been the limit of reps in 24 hours and repping a person multiple times, but I doubt thats what you are talking about LOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, when you login, make sure that you check the "Remember Me" box.

Might fix it.

Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2007)

wade said:


> So Carol, it looks like it is just you and I. Want to go get some coffee while Bob is working on this?


 
You bet!     Ahhh, you said the magic word....coffee


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ok, when you login, make sure that you check the "Remember Me" box.
> 
> Might fix it.
> 
> ...


 
Nope, I'm always remembered....by my computer, anyway.    

I just got a new definition file for AdAware, I'll try that.


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll have to see how this one (home PC) works..The ones at the dept are hi-speed ...This is an older one...Now someone sent me a positive "reppie" today and the box isn't green it looks blue or purple..Is this a normal thing???


----------



## exile (Jan 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> I'll have to see how this one (home PC) works..The ones at the dept are hi-speed ...This is an older one...Now someone sent me a positive "reppie" today and the box isn't green it looks blue or purple..Is this a normal thing???



Dracare you sure it wasn't greyish? The effect of rep from someone who doesn't yet have any rep influence? Those are grey, but sometimes they do look kind of slate-blue... I'll bet that's what it was. Don't know that there's any way to check, though


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

exile said:


> Dracare you sure it wasn't greyish? The effect of rep from someone who doesn't yet have any rep influence? Those are grey, but sometimes they do look kind of slate-blue... I'll bet that's what it was. Don't know that there's any way to check, though


 
You are correct, it is grey..I gotta start wearing my reading glasses more often


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> You are correct, it is grey..I gotta start wearing my reading glasses more often


Since when do reading glasses correct for color blindness?  :idunno:


----------



## bydand (Jan 27, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Since when do reading glasses correct for color blindness?  :idunno:



Remember, this is Drac we are talking about here.  His eyes are different than our mere mortal eyes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not finding anything on this on any of the support sites, and it only seems to be effecting a few people.

This error message ""You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again"" says the board thinks you're not logged in.

Based on the few samples, the base browser effected seems to be IE. 

3 things to try:
- Make sure you've checked "Remember Me" on login
- Set MartialTalk.com to a trusted zone
- Clear cache, restart browser.

Sorry, need more info to move forward.


----------



## bydand (Jan 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Based on the few samples, the base browser effected seems to be IE.



No problems here at all.  Then again I am glad I dumped that POS browser IE and went Firefox a couple of years ago.


----------



## wade (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Bob, hitting the "remember me" button has made it work. Gonna go wild!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Since when do reading glasses correct for color blindness? :idunno:


 
They don't..It was a lame excuse for have the screen brightness level too low.. The reading glasses post was an attempt at humor..Have I failer??


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jan 30, 2007)

Clicking on the "remember me" box did the trick.  And here I thought I was unforgettable?  Thanks....:uhyeah:


----------

